# Skinned "dogs" found in woods



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

pupidawg said:


> Okay, here's my question with full disclosure: I am not a hunter and never will be. But, hey, how do you know that these were coyotes? Did you see the photos? Did you, actually, see the animals? A person who worked (and works?) with greyhound dogs, a lot, stated that they looked like greyhounds. How similar are greyhounds and coyotes when skinned? Not terribly similar, I am imagining. The report in the news is limited, granted. But, it states that the officer did not think that they were coyotes and agreed that they were, most likely, dogs. My identity? I am an animal advocate: specifically, for dogs. The horrors of what people are doing to dogs on this planet - within this country (and state) as well as throughout the world - is horrific. In the East (Vietnam, China, Thailand) dogs are frequently bludgeoned to near-death and then skinned alive for their meat. Also, the drop off of these animals just 5 feet from the road shows a callousness that is beyond any hunter that I know. It is hugely disrespectful and exhibitionist in nature. This was a very sick act. Coyotes or dogs. And I am not convinced, at all, that these were coyotes. I have the utmost respect for someone who wants to eat meat and will go out and shoot their own. I think what the meat industry does in the US is criminal and what hunters do - when respectful - is a far better approach. At least, the animals can have some semblance of a life before they fall. And, I know that coyotes, for example, rip open deer during feeding frenzies, etc. But, this incident is the work of a sociopath. It is beyond being 'lazy' about disposing of carcasses after merely wanting to obtain the pelts or skins of an animal. These animals were skinned alive and tortured from what I can read and, then, left in a grizzly manner as some sick, machismo statement.


LOL...I especially like the skinned alive part, what a retard...but a funny one that gave me a chuckle.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> You're right anyone that has a clue would know they are yotes. What we don't need is people that don't have a clue what a coyote looks, saying that whoever skinned the coyote is a sociopath and it is sick act to to skin a yote too. I can hardly see how this makes us look like "idiots" and "dumb ********" for being correct about it not being a greyhound, and gives him more power for making all these false accusations to hunters and trappers?


I think what Sparky is saying and I agree is, the guy made a fairly respectful post, making some claims we all can disagree with, but overall he was pretty respectful, so whats the point of attacking him? He was much more respectful than several posts that followed coming from the good guys. :sad:


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Zofchak said:


> Not another skinned "dogs" thread! One a year is enough. :lol:


No doubt!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Tron322 said:


> LOL...I especially like the skinned alive part, what a retard...but a funny one that gave me a chuckle.


At least it weeds out the ARA trolls that shouldn't be here.


----------



## overworked (Jun 20, 2009)

Very poor way to dispose of yote carcasses. I skinned a big male with help of a friend tonight and when I was done he said looks alot like a gray hound now. You would think that a trapper that can trap and skin a yote would have enough sense to dispose of the carcass in a proper maner.


----------



## overworked (Jun 20, 2009)

I feed the Hawks, eagles and owls my carcasses. To fill them up so they leave my rats alone


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

frenchriver1 said:


> Whatever the breed of canine involved, the wantonly callous discarding of the carcasses is unconscionable. What kind of sick minded individual would do such a thing? Have the moral decency to at least give the animal the respect of a decent burial, regardless of all else. The strongest application of any appropriate law should be invoked if the perp is found.


What TF??? :yikes::lol:


----------



## overworked (Jun 20, 2009)

Waist of a post. I have no idea what he is talking about


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

overworked said:


> Waist of a post. I have no idea what he is talking about


Neither does he....

-Chris


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

overworked said:


> I feed the Hawks, eagles and owls my carcasses. To fill them up so they leave my rats alone


I know I have seen lots of owls and hawks in the area(I hunted and trapped the area for years a while back)...some eagles and ospreys if they feel like straying from croton to have a meal.

I either throw mine away or make a carcass pile to catch more critters...shallow pit on my property with sticks over (to keep raptors away, covered totally from the sky)and a couple traps around.

I always say, if the critter would have died of old age, being scavenged is the only option dying naturally in the wild. I just cant see the big deal...Michigan roads are littered with animals that were hit and made it just off the road and died to be scavenged..hopefully these two coyote made a couple bucks for someone.

hate driving by furbearers dead right on the road..cant imagine the ones that were hit and suffered trying to get to safety but died a 100 yards off the road to be eaten by raptors...I always think how wonderful that fur would look.

but the birds eat good, tons of them around.


----------

